
Ask HN: What do you use for bookkeeping? - dustyreagan
Quickbooks, spreadsheets, some fancy web based solution? Do you like it?
======
ars
GnuCash.

It has modules for vendors (so you can track how much you owe them) and
clients (how much they owe you), and employees (including expenses).

------
jacquesm
A bookkeeper.

I basically collect all the receipts through the year, do my own quarterly VAT
and then have the bookkeeper do the annual reports, integration of all the
companies and the actual filing.

I don't send out a lot of invoices and I don't have a lot of stuff I buy on
the company so that is relatively easy to do.

~~~
thibaut_barrere
Almost same here - I send all the receipts each quarter, pay my VAT and other
taxes based on what my accountant says. My accountant also does annual report.

If it's useful to you, I use freckle (<http://letsfreckle.com>) and/or google
calendar (see [http://blog.logeek.fr/2009/11/27/how-to-use-google-
calendar-...](http://blog.logeek.fr/2009/11/27/how-to-use-google-calendar-and-
rufus-google-for-time-tracking)) for time-tracking/invoicing.

------
rs
Using Sage for everything now (I've got the Instant Accounts Plus).

Not the prettiest, or easiest to use, but once you get used to it and over the
learning curve, its actually plenty useful and powerful.

In a nutshell, the user thinks in terms of invoices, customers, suppliers,
payments, etc.. and Sage takes care of the rest and produces a full set of
accounts.

You'd want to get some accountant to help out initially (I did), as some of
the concepts in the accounting world can be a little unintuitive and then you
end up with unbalanced accounts.

------
dustyreagan
Quick interjection on my own question:

I just started looking at <http://outright.com>. I've been playing with it for
the last 30 minutes or so. Seems like a pretty nice system. It sucked in all
of my PayPal history from last year, and even properly expensed PayPal's fees.
First service I've used that did that.

------
cpr
I was about to ask the same question.

I've been using Quicken Mac for over a decade, but I need something more,
given a business change, so I'm going to try out Quicken Online. (One of the
main features I need is check printing, and most of the online accounting
packages don't support that.)

------
aditya
Billings.app - switched from quickbooks since it didn't have time tracking and
Billings does that and invoicing pretty well.

Also, prefer it over freckle since freckle is WAY more expensive ($40 for
Billings vs $12/mo for Freckle)

------
tubaman
I use a combination of a quick-n-dirty double-entry accounting django app, and
web scraping scripts for my bank/credit bards online accounts so I don't have
to enter stuff in manually.

------
wglb
Quickbooks Pro. If i started now, I would probably use Gnucash. I would
certainly not put my financial books in the cloud.

------
tow21
We use xero.com.

Your best solution might depend what tax jurisdiction you're in, though.

~~~
forkqueue
Another vote for xero.com

Used GnuCash for 5 years, and whilst it was OK, Xero is a hell of a lot nicer
to deal with.

------
izak30
freshbooks

